# Televsion News in Australia



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 17, 2011)

Just because it's different doesn't mean it isn't just as good as the news we get...


----------



## NakedWombat (Apr 20, 2011)

There another where a morning news program were talking about a life size Barbie Doll made but the reader accidently said, "virgin doll".


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2011)

lol I like news bloopers. Every once in awhile our local news will say something that sounds so bad if taken the wrong way and you can see them trying so hard not to crack a smile or they will actually start giggling.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 20, 2011)

Unlike our news, I found Katie's news broadcast quite soothing.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2011)

lol and her hair looks great too!:2thumbs:


----------

